#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Handbediend "vliegen"

## rinus bakker

Over "vliegen" worden gerlematig allerlei vragen gesteld 
of vage stellingen geponeerd.

Bij het NEN is een ontwerp-praktijk richtlijn (NPR 8020-11) uitgekomen waar in elk geval op allerlei details over handmatige vliegsystemen wordt ingegaan.
Dus ook een handtakel waaraan een persoon hangt kun je hieronder vangen.

Tzt (~1 jaar) zal er ook een NPR over mechanisch aangedreven vliegsystemen worden uitgebracht.

----------


## AJB

Misschien leuk om die richtlijn even te plaatsen hier ?  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik vrees dat ik dan een beetje allerlei regels aangaande copyright ga overtreden.
Het feit dat ik aan het opstellen van dit soort dingen meewerk geeft mij nog niet het recht om dan ook maar te doen alsof het mijn eigendom zou zijn.
De rechten berusten bij het NEN. 
Ik kan wel eens zien of ik een soort overzicht van de hoofdzaken kan maken.
Overigens is dit een (flink) bewerkte versie de ontwerprichtlijn voor handbediende vlieginstallaties die een "ad-hoc" werkgroep, met GertJan Brouwer, Willem Westermann en ik-zei-de-gek, destijds (maart 2003) heeft opgesteld, die nog steeds van de site van Frontline Rigging te downloaden is - zie: 
http://www.frontline-rigging.nl/3ZFX/zfx.html .
Die richtlijn was weer een vertaling + bewerking van de Amerikaanse (ESTA-BSE) "Draft Standard for Manual Flying of Performers". 
Bij de ESTA ligt dit project binnen de Rigging Working Group op dit moment stil, want er liggen andere prioriteiten. 
http://www.esta.org/tsp/working_groups/RIG/projs.html
Maar daar zijn ze weer wel benieuwd hoe wij het hier in NL verder oppakken en voortzetten.

Voor wie echt geinteresseerd is moet die  18,50 geen beletsel zijn om het ding van de NEN site te bestellen:
http://www2.nen.nl/ 
en dan bij 'zoeken' gewoon 8020-11 intypen. Dan kom je vanzelf bij de verdere info.

----------

